#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  marokaanse meiden met bi gevoelens

## mocrovrij

Hoi wat vinden jullie van marokaanse vrouwen met bi gevoelens?

Moet dat kunnen of vinden jullie van niet

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door mocrovrij_ 
> *Hoi wat vinden jullie van marokaanse vrouwen met bi gevoelens?
> 
> Moet dat kunnen of vinden jullie van niet*


Heb dit wel vaker gehoord, dit geldt zowel voor jongens. Ene kant is dit te begrijpen, maar als het om natuur gaat niet.

----------


## Colossal

Ik vind dat dit geen probleem mag zijn.
Iedereen heeft een andere smaak dit geld ook voor marokaanse meiden.

Cheers.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Colossal_ 
> *Ik vind dat dit geen probleem mag zijn.
> Iedereen heeft een andere smaak dit geld ook voor marokaanse meiden.
> 
> Cheers.*


Gelukkig heeft iedereen een ander smaak zeg. Stel eens voor dat dit niet zal zijn. Wat zal het leven saai zijn.

----------


## Transsylvania

> Heb dit wel vaker gehoord, dit geldt zowel voor jongens. Ene kant is dit te begrijpen, maar als het om natuur gaat niet.


Snap je het niet? Dit IS NATUUR!!!

Gevoelens en verlangens komen namelijk uit JEZELF, dus NATUUR!!!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Transsylvania_ 
> *Snap je het niet? Dit IS NATUUR!!!
> 
> Gevoelens en verlangens komen namelijk uit JEZELF, dus NATUUR!!!*


Ik begrijp je wel.

----------


## Transsylvania

Hehe, eindelijk eens iemand die me snapt :-)

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Transsylvania_ 
> *Hehe, eindelijk eens iemand die me snapt :-)*


Ook een  :cola:

----------


## Transsylvania

Doe mij maar eens tevige whiskey, mag dat ook?  :vierkant:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Transsylvania_ 
> *Doe mij maar eens tevige whiskey, mag dat ook? *


Ja dat mag, wil jij mij ook dronken voeren dan?

----------


## Transsylvania

Haha, jou dronken voeren, nee joh haha,... laten we het gezellig houden, ok? ?hihihi

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Transsylvania_ 
> *Haha, jou dronken voeren, nee joh haha,... laten we het gezellig houden, ok? ?hihihi*


Inderdaad, nuchterheid past in deze tijd. Het is gezellig op het forum.

----------


## Transsylvania

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Inderdaad, nuchterheid past in deze tijd. Het is gezellig op het forum.*


Dat finnik nou ook :-)

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Transsylvania_ 
> *Dat finnik nou ook :-)*


Ja h  :maroc:  , dan is blijft het gezellig.

----------


## Transsylvania

Maarrrrrrrrrrr met een whiskey-tje op zijn tijd kan het soms NOG gezelliger worden, hihihihi

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Gelukkig heeft iedereen een ander smaak zeg. Stel eens voor dat dit niet zal zijn. Wat zal het leven saai zijn.*




Jij spoort gewoon nie :lol: !

----------


## Transsylvania

Jawel, hij spoort wel hoor, heus wel,hihihihi  :love:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door Transsylvania_ 
> *Jawel, hij spoort wel hoor, heus wel,hihihihi *




Ehmm.. Never mind  :Smilie:  ..

----------


## Transsylvania

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Transsylvania_ 
> *Maarrrrrrrrrrr met een whiskey-tje op zijn tijd kan het soms NOG gezelliger worden, hihihihi*


Dan blijf je ook lachen  :ole:

----------


## Transsylvania

:knipoog:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Transsylvania_ 
> **


  :Wink:

----------


## Transsylvania

:potver:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Transsylvania_ 
> **


  :melig:

----------


## Transsylvania

:frons:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Transsylvania_ 
> **


  :blij:

----------


## Transsylvania

Nu heb ik je ge-PM't en jke PM't me niet terug :-((((( Boehoeee  :huil:

----------


## Transsylvania

Nu heb ik je ge-PM't en je PM't me niet terug :-((((( Boehoeee  :huil:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Transsylvania_ 
> *Nu heb ik je ge-PM't en je PM't me niet terug :-((((( Boehoeee *


Ik heb je al g-pm't. Misschien kan je effe je instellingen wijzigen.!!!
Dat je wel PM wilt ontvangen.

----------


## Swoesie

Een gedicht voor de Bi


Driemaal tien spaken staan op een naaf. En juist daar, waar ze niet zijn, 
is de bruikbaarheid van de kar.

Liefde, Vrede en Vreugde ook voor de Bi-Meiden

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Swoesie_ 
> *Een gedicht voor de Bi
> 
> 
> Driemaal tien spaken staan op een naaf. En juist daar, waar ze niet zijn, 
> is de bruikbaarheid van de kar.
> 
> Liefde, Vrede en Vreugde ook voor de Bi-Meiden*



Mooi gedicht.

----------


## mooierd

Ik ben zelf ook bi :Smilie:

----------


## HansOp

Moet gewoon kunnen. Jij weet precies wat je vriendin het lekkerste vindt.

----------


## Habiba_NL

Het is geen kwestie van "moet kunnen" of niet.. Het gaat erom dat vrouwen zelf de tijd en ruimte nemen om hun seksualiteit te ontdekken, zonder perse met jan en alleman de bed in te duiken.

Ikzelf geloof niet zo in die strakke hokjes van 'hetero' 'bi' etc. Je valt op iemand om de persoon/het karakter, en niet op het geslacht.. Maar dat is enkel mijn mening.. 

Ik ben trouwens bezig met het starten van een online platforum voor islamitische vrouwen met deze gevoelens.. Als iemand daar meer info over wil, stuur me een privbericht!

----------


## LinaMendez

moooi zo!

----------


## masterQ

> Hoi wat vinden jullie van marokaanse vrouwen met bi gevoelens?
> 
> Moet dat kunnen of vinden jullie van niet


Ik ben opzoek naar een vriendin met bi gevoelens.. :Smilie:  maar niets waloe

----------


## ton s

bi sexualiteit bij vrouwen is de NATUUR,maar om homo te zijn is not done leg uit ajb

----------


## Mvr.Krul

> Ik ben zelf ook bi


Ik ook  :blozen:

----------


## niggger

Hahahah kan, 
Mocro chicks zijn ook gewoon mensen toch!!!

----------


## mehdi-mehdi

> Het is geen kwestie van "moet kunnen" of niet.. Het gaat erom dat vrouwen zelf de tijd en ruimte nemen om hun seksualiteit te ontdekken, zonder perse met jan en alleman de bed in te duiken.
> 
> Ikzelf geloof niet zo in die strakke hokjes van 'hetero' 'bi' etc. Je valt op iemand om de persoon/het karakter, en niet op het geslacht.. Maar dat is enkel mijn mening.. 
> 
> Ik ben trouwens bezig met het starten van een online platforum voor islamitische vrouwen met deze gevoelens.. Als iemand daar meer info over wil, stuur me een privbericht!



Hi Habiba, was benieuwd hoe het met je platform staat.
Ben zelf ook bi, maar geen vrouw. Waarom beperken tot alleen vrouwen, heb je een specifiek doel met het platform?

Ik merk de laatste tijd dat ik nogal de behoefte heb om over dit onderwerp van gedacht te wisselen met anderen. Wat ik voorheen nauwelijks behoefte aan had.

----------


## Mohamed1967

Het is zoals Allah swt het gepland heeft voor jou, want we zijn allemaal door Allah swt gecreerd. Dus ook mensen met homofiele gevoelens, bi sexuele gevoelens en heteroseksuele gevoelens. Het gaat er meestal om of jij het zelf kan accepteren wat jij bent

----------


## karima_1995

> Ik vind dat dit geen probleem mag zijn.
> Iedereen heeft een andere smaak dit geld ook voor marokaanse meiden.
> 
> Cheers.


Kben het hier helemaal mee eens

----------

